# Fusion rev 3.1 by der8auer



## der8auer (19. März 2013)

*Hi 

Habe mal wieder etwas neues für euch  Grundsätzlich ähnelt dieser Pot dem Fusion rev 3.0. Habe allerdings noch ein paar Dinge verändert.
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fusion rev 3.1*

*Verbesserungen:*

Höhere Base mit mehr Gewicht
Tiefere Struktur und Verbindungen zwischen den einzelnen Löchern
Kleinere Bohrung für Fühler wie von vielen gewünscht
EN Nickel statt galvanisch für deutlich geringere Schichtdicke und bessere Wärmeübertragung
Aluminium-Aufsätze eloxiert in verschiedenen Farben
Aluminium-Halterungen eloxiert in verschiedenen Farben
LT Edition mit POM Aufsatz und POM Halterung für geringere Kondenswasserbildung, Gewicht und weniger LN2 zum runterkühlen des Pots
Neue Backplate aus schwarzem POM
Neue Verpackung

*Alle Container sind zu 100% dicht und geprüft mit Wasser, Aceton, Isopropanol und LN2*

Zum Vergrößern bitte auf die Bilder klicken.


*Struktur



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Base * *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* *

Pots mit verschiedenen Aufsätzen* *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LT Edition mit schwarzem POM Aufsatz* *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* *

Alle zusammen * *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* *

Red*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Blue* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Green* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
LT Edition*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Black

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (19. März 2013)

Picdump




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazzzy85 (20. März 2013)

sehr geiles Teil und wie immer super Verarbeitung


----------



## Vaykir (20. März 2013)

crazzzy85 schrieb:


> sehr geiles Teil und wie immer super Verarbeitung


 
Dem gibt es nix hinzuzufügen


----------



## Speedoo (28. März 2013)

Super Arbeit !!


----------



## Quppi (28. März 2013)

Saubere Arbeit. Die Farben sehen auch genial aus.


----------



## EvilMonk (29. März 2013)

Ich verfolge ja immer so nebenbei was ihr Overclocker so treibt, aber langsam drängen sich mir doch einige Fragen auf.

1) Wieso gibt's die Dinger inzwischen sogar in verschiedenen Farben? Ist das nur ein Gag oder wird das wirklich verlangt? Macht das die Dinger nicht unnötig teurer?

2) Wieso kann die "Struktur" immer weiter verbessert werden? So wie ich das mitgekriegt habe muss soein Pot möglichst viel Masse und innen möglichst viel Oberfläche haben. Was lässt sich da denn immer weiter entwickeln? Soooo komplex ist es dann doch auchnicht ein möglichst feines Innenleben zu entwerfen als dass man wirklich nach einem Jahr etwas besseres bauen könnte, oder? Ich meine, was ist der limitierende Faktor? Geld? Die Fräse? Oder wirklich "wissen"? Was ist die Entwicklungsarbeit und der Arbeitsansatz um einen "neuen" Pot zu entwerfen?

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde das echt beeindruckend, aber die Fragen drängen sich schon auf, jetzt wo aus diesen DIY-Pots langsam echte Produkte werden. Btw: Wieviele dieser Pots werden eigentlich so verkauft? Oder anders gesagt: wieviele werden davon produziert(wenn das eine angenehmere Frage ist).


----------



## der8auer (29. März 2013)

1.) Eloxieren und Vernickeln schützt vor Korrosion und sieht dabei noch gut aus.

2.) Es gibt eigentlich keinen perfekten Pot, da alles eine Sache der Gefühls ist. Man kann natürlich einen 10 kg Pot bauen mit enorm großer Oberfläche aber das kostet dann sehr viel und ist sehr zeitaufwändig. Ziel ist für mich einen Pot zu bauen, der sowohl schnell runtergekühlt werden kann, dabei so wenig LN2 wie möglich braucht und genug Masse hat, um bei plötzlich auftretender Last gut puffern kann.
Geld spielt dabei natürlich eine Rolle, da ich alles privat finanziere was ich ausprobiere. Hauptberuflich bin ich Student und kein Kühlerproduzent  Früher war die Fräse der limitierende Faktor für mich. Mittlerweile mache ich ja nur noch CAD Modelle und suche mir mehrere Firmen, die die Einzelteile dann anfertigen. 

Ich baue immer eine Variante und teste diese. Wenn sie gut ist überlege ich was ich noch ändern/verbessern kann. Wirklich limitierend ist also das Wissen bzw. die Erfahrung.

Ich lasse meist ca. 20-30 Stück pro Pot herstellen. Darunter lohnt es sich nicht und drüber wird das Risiko zu groß sie nicht verkaufen zu können. Der Markt ist ja wirklich sehr überschaubar. Viel Geld kann man damit übrigens nicht machen, da ich in der Regel etwa 2-3 Pots pro Monat verkaufe. Ich verwende meine eigenen Produkte ja selbst. Da liegt für mich der eigentliche Nutzen


----------



## rusco (5. April 2013)

super schon farben


----------



## c-3 (8. April 2013)

Sehr, sehr schöner Pot!


----------



## wolflux (15. April 2013)

Hallo,darf ich fragen wie kostspielig so ein Pot ist? Gruß wolflux


----------



## Adi1 (15. April 2013)

wolflux schrieb:


> Hallo,darf ich fragen wie kostspielig so ein Pot ist? Gruß wolflux


 
Dann schaue einmal hier rein LN2/DICE Container - Artikel - der8auer - Extreme Cooling Components - Quality made in Germany!.


----------



## wolflux (15. April 2013)

Vielen Dank


----------

